# Gibson ES-135 at Spaceman music for $1200



## markxander

1999 Gibson ES-135 - Spaceman Music


1999 Gibson ES-135 - Category:Electric Guitars, Guitars, Hollowbody-Semi-Hollow - <span class="woocommerce-Price-amount amount"><span class="woocommerce-Price-currencySymbol">$</span>1,199.00</span> CAD




www.spacemanmusic.com





Not Kijiji but this strikes me as a really great deal and a guitar I'd love to own. Not in the market and it says no shipping, but an Ottawa area member should grab this and pass the deal on to me in a few months 😎

Honestly this seems like a @Chito guitar?

Edit: it was.


----------



## Chito

LOL Thanks @markxander Should I or should I not???


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Chito

You guys are 'enablers' hahahahaha

The attraction really is with the p90. If not for that it would be a no-brainer. Mark is right. I like semi-hollow guitars and p90's. And I just sold my epiphone 339 with the p90 so that gives me an excuse. LOL


----------



## markxander

Chito if this means what I think it means, I hope you'll send me a DM first if you ever decide to sell it 😁

The red is killer too


----------



## Frenchy99

Chito said:


> You guys are 'enablers' hahahahaha
> 
> The attraction really is with the p90. If not for that it would be a no-brainer. Mark is right. I like semi-hollow guitars and p90's. And I just sold my epiphone 339 with the p90 so that gives me an excuse. LOL


If you dont... I might !!!


----------



## Chito

Hahaha DONE!!


----------



## tomee2

Ah crap... 
Someone's working Saturdays because it wasn't listed on Friday, and there's a whole bunch of new guitars and amps listed.
Their prices are pretty good - Almost everything is priced with taxes to be pretty close to to kijiji. Nice people to deal with too.


----------



## tomee2

Chito said:


> Hahaha DONE!!


Thank you!


----------



## Frenchy99

Chito said:


> Hahaha DONE!!


----------



## markxander




----------



## BlueRocker

This is pretty reasonable also, for the P-90 lovers

Godin Model LG P90 - Spaceman Music


----------



## Chito

There's always deals to be had at Spaceman. But it's all about timing.


----------



## tomee2

Chito said:


> There's always deals to be had at Spaceman. But it's all about timing.


Ya, like hitting "add to cart" faster than the other guy! Haha!


----------



## Chito

tomee2 said:


> Ya, like hitting "add to cart" faster than the other guy! Haha!


Hahaha Do you want it?


----------



## tomee2

Chito said:


> Hahaha Do you want it?


Yes, and no, of course! But I'm good without it. Enjoy it!


----------



## Chito

markxander said:


> Chito if this means what I think it means, I hope you'll send me a DM first if you ever decide to sell it 😁
> 
> The red is killer too


I surely will.


----------



## markxander

@tomee2 is next on the waiting list, we can give this thing some "GC pedigree"


----------



## Chito

markxander said:


> @tomee2 is next on the waiting list, we can give this thing some "GC pedigree"


Actually I like that idea. Give me a couple of weeks LOL The box that the ES LP I got came with, had some GC pedigree in it. One of the names in the box was @faracaster 's name on it.


----------



## Alistair6

Always mean to check this place out when visiting family in Ottawa


----------



## Frenchy99

Got me a nice old Garnet head from that store.


----------



## Budda

Alistair6 said:


> Always mean to check this place out when visiting family in Ottawa


It's a nice little shop.


----------



## tomee2

Frenchy99 said:


> Got me a nice old Garnet head from that store.


The Mann one, or a Garnet? About a year back they had a Mann head with reverb and trem, el34s, that I kick myself for not getting. They had it for months too.


----------



## zontar

If I had the cash that ES-135 would have been a nice addition


----------



## zdogma

Alistair6 said:


> Always mean to check this place out when visiting family in Ottawa


It’s a great shop. There is always interesting gear and the staff are excellent.


----------



## zdogma

Chito said:


> Actually I like that idea. Give me a couple of weeks LOL The box that the ES LP I got came with, had some GC pedigree in it. One of the names in the box was @faracaster 's name on it.


Put me on the list as well. I love p90’s


----------



## Frenchy99

tomee2 said:


> The Mann one, or a Garnet? About a year back they had a Mann head with reverb and trem, el34s, that I kick myself for not getting. They had it for months too.


I got a Garnet , it was the Pro PA 190 Reverb one.


----------



## Cups

I own a black ES-135. Bought it new in 94. Still play it almost every day. Enjoy.


----------



## rollingdam

If the neck angle is good this is all a great find









Yamaha FG-580 - Spaceman Music


Yamaha FG-580 - Category:Acoustic Guitars, Guitars, Vintage Instruments - <span class="woocommerce-Price-amount amount"><span class="woocommerce-Price-currencySymbol">$</span>999.00</span> CAD




www.spacemanmusic.com


----------



## Thunderboy1975

The ones with the decal that has the dot touching the G are extremely common.


----------



## player99

I would have bought that and I really don't need it. I feel that I missed out, but I also feel like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I've been buying and selling stuff at Spaceman since the days of when it was originally called "Songbird Music" and was located down Bank Street south past the Glebe in old Ottawa south. I bought a 1978 Yamaha FG350w there in 1984 for $180. I've been shopping at the current location since it opened. I have nothing but praise for the service, staff and management of that establishment. Their used stock is priced fairly and they give fair deals on trade ins or stuff they buy from you. That's a great deal on that Gibson hollow body. Congrats to the buyer.


----------



## tomee2

Thunderboy1975 said:


> The ones with the decal that has the dot touching the G are extremely common.


I think that's seen on any almost any headstock with a silkscreened "Gibson" on it from the 1940s till recently.
Like this one...








Gibson L-50 F-Hole 1935 - 1971 | Reverb Canada


This long-running Gibson archtop went through several design changes in the '30s and '40s including changes in hardware and body dimensions. Like other Gibsons, there was also some inconsistencies in production during World War II. From 1949 onward, the model stayed large the same.&nbsp...




reverb.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’ve always been able to get stuff there “tax in” by simply asking.

BTW, didn’t those come with P100s?


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

The problem with Spaceman is many times you go in there just to "browse" and then you end up leaving with your bank account with a little less in it than when you came in. For example I went in there one day four years ago for something else and ended up leaving with this. 


































A 1976 made in Japan "Morris" model W604M acoustic guitar.


----------



## Chito

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve always been able to get stuff there “tax in” by simply asking.
> 
> BTW, didn’t those come with P100s?


I am curious about that too. I've seen ones with p90s though but I'll surely ask if these ones are stock. Although honestly, I don't feel it matters at this point. I'll keep you guys posted. I probably won't get it till Thursday.


----------



## Chito

Confirmed, the pickups are not p90s but p100s which they say was what it came with. Should be easy to figure out when it gets here, if it hums, p90s if no hum, p100s.


----------



## BlueRocker

Chito said:


> Confirmed, the pickups are not p90s but p100s which they say was what it came with. Should be easy to figure out when it gets here, if it hums, p90s if no hum, p100s.


I think some of the cork sniffers poo-poo the P100s. I've not tried them but it would make no difference to me on the guitar at that price I could put whatever I want in there (mini humbuckers?)


----------



## Chito

BlueRocker said:


> I think some of the cork sniffers poo-poo the P100s. I've not tried them but it would make no difference to me on the guitar at that price I could put whatever I want in there (mini humbuckers?)


Agree. I haven't tried them either. Supposed to be humbucking p90s. Depending on how much I like it, I'm thinking of replacing the pups with Vinehams, maybe...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I think some of the cork sniffers poo-poo the P100s. I've not tried them but it would make no difference to me on the guitar at that price I could put whatever I want in there (mini humbuckers?)


I have no idea if they sound any different other than the lack of hum. I wouldn’t really care one way or the other. If they sound good, they sound good.

I was just showin’ off my big guitar brain and layin’ down some facts.


----------



## Budda

12th fret has a 96 P90 for $2k. No idea if thats any kind of deal but its there haha.


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> 12th fret has a 96 P90 for $2k. No idea if thats any kind of deal but its there haha.


Is this for an ES-135? Coz I don't see it.


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> Is this for an ES-135? Coz I don't see it.


Check the just in section?


----------

